# certifications needed in texas



## dbennett (Mar 9, 2012)

i live in Texas and need to know what certifications are needed to start pressure washing restraunt vent a hoods


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Can I suggest calling the boards of health in the communities where you plan to ply your trade and ask for the gory details.

I know here in Mass, local boards of health have different standards on things like this. The Fire Marshall may also have a say.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would seek out a dedicated pressure washing forum such as the UAMCC.


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would suggust doing a search on google, yes you have to be certified and they steam clean the vent hoods rather then pressure wash.


----------



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

*Ikeca*

This should be a start and they have certifications.

http://www.ikeca.org/


----------

